# Install 8.2 on Intel MatrixRaid0



## tomdean (Jul 19, 2011)

I have not used RAID.

I have a 64-bit laptop with windows 7 and RAID0.

I plan to remove windows and install FreeBSD 8.2-Release.

The laptop has a dual disk, 600GB each, windows 7, RAID0

I booted the 8.2-release AMD-64 DVD, 
From `pciconf -lv`

```
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2: class 0x010400 card=0x159b103c chip=0x282a8086 rev=0x05 hdr-0x00
   class = mass storage
   cubclass = RAID
```

From sysinstall, Standard Install, I see disks ad4(600G), ad6(600G), and, ar0(raid0)

I want to use ataraid.

which disk to I install to?

tomdean


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2011)

If you want to use the RAID of the card you'll need to install on ar0. See ataraid(4).


----------

